# hello from spain



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

I just discovered this forum today and I knew I had to join. I think of myself as a cat person, although I don't own any cats and never have (much to my chagrin). I live with my parents, and they won't let me have one. I know I will get one when I move out of here, but sadly I don't see that happening in the next 4/5 years  

Anyway, in spite of that, I'm looking forward to having a good time on this forum 

(I'm completely in love with ragdolls, by the way. I love all cats, but I find ragdolls to be particularly fascinating.)


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

hi hazlenut, nice to have you on board!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Hazelnut. I also hope to get a Ragdoll one day, they are beautiful cats


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! I love ragdolls too


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Hazelnut! I think you have very good taste in cats.  Ragdolls have the reputation for having sweet, gentle, and loving personalities! Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## hazelnut (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you for your welcome  

By the way, I really like the quote in your sig, Jeanie - so true!


----------



## blu808 (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks, Hazelnut!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)




----------

